# 

## KubaKrakow

Witam. Mam na imię Kuba/ Jakub, jak kto woli :smile:  Pod koniec ub roku postanowiłem, że zamiast kupować mieszkanie w Krakowie, wybuduje sobie dom pod Krakowem. Ułatwieniem było to, że babcia zamierzała podarować mi działeczkę. Trochę było szarpania się z powodu scalania, dzielenia działek, ale wychodzi na to, że za jakiś tydz, góra dwa, udam się wraz z babcią do notariusza. Przepisane zostaną mi dwie działki 6arowe. Od razu pytanie. Czy mogę wybudować dom na granicy tych dwóch działek?  W oczekiwaniu na sprawy papierkowe, zastanawiam się wciąż nad projektem. Wiem, że już dawno powinienem mieć wybrany, ale nie mogę się zdecydować. W założeniu ma to być parterówka, około 100metrowa o prostej bryle. Na poddaszu jakaś graciarnia (choinka, pudła itp).  Prawdopodobnie padnie na projekt Z334 z pracowni z500.
https://z500.pl/projekt/1157/Z334,do...ne-ogolne.html

Nie wiem tylko co jest z nim nie tak, bo nie znalazłem w sieci nikogo kto by budował taki domek :smile:  Może czegoś nie dostrzegam... Zmiany w projekcie mniej więcej takie:


Kominka w salonie nie będzie.  Gaz, reku, gwc
Fundamenty: ławy + bloczki 
ściany: ytong
jeśli chodzi o strop i dach to jeszcze myślę :smile:  terriva i więźba, albo wiązary i strop drewniany.

Jeśli chodzi o działkę to wygląda tak:

Dom chcę postawić w granicy dwóch działek, część za linią przerywaną oddam bratu.

Fundamenty i ściany wybuduję sam(+brat i ojciec), dach komuś zlecę, instalacje, wykończenia: trochę sam, trochę ekipa.

Wszelkie komentarze, pytania, rady, krytyka itp. mile widziane. Zapraszam.

----------


## MlodyLeo

Witam kolegę, ja jestem też na podobnym etapie co Ty  czyli formalności z działka mam nadzieje że w tym roku uda mi się dołączyć do grona samorobow. Na twoim mjejscu zanim wybierzesz projekt zapoznaj się z WZ lub z MPZP , bo jeżeli jest ustalony MPZP to może się okazać że plany planami ,a rzeczywistość to inna bajka. Koleżanka taki błąd popełniła zakupiła gotowy projekt za około 2000zl, a puzniej zapłaciła 6k za adaptacje wiec prawidłowa kolejność może oszczędzić czas i pieniądze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## KubaKrakow

Cześć Leo.  Z MPZP się zapoznałem i wszystko gra.  Chodzi tu bardziej o mój brak zdecydowania. A ty Leo co budujesz?  Napisz coś więcej.

----------


## MlodyLeo

Cześć.  Nasz wybór padł na Z7 z delikatnymi powiedziałbym kosmetycznymi zmianami czyli dodatkowe okno w jadalnio-salonie  powiekszenie pomieszczenia gospodsarczego (kotlowni). Czemu Z7 wystarczająca wielkość na nasze potrzeby prosty i tani w budowie. No i to co Ciebie martwi czyli brak realizacji to ja mam ich aż nadmiar i można się wzorować czy coś ściągnąć podpatrzyc. Tutaj link do realizacji na której będę się wzorowal szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o wygląd zewnętrzny https://z500.pl/plac-budowy/Z7/68/tablica/z7-90m2.html

----------


## KubaKrakow

Bardzo ładny ten wygląd zewn. Ciekaw jestem co to jest za ogrodzenie za domem. A z czego będziesz budował, jak ogrzewał, jaki dach itp..

----------


## Mr A

Kuba jeżeli chodzi o wbudowanie domu w granicy dwóch działek to może nie jest to 100% informacja (przynajmniej, ze względu na godzinę,  nie w tym momencie), ale z tego co kojarzę moja żona pracowała nad podobnym projektem i dom musiał zachodzić na drugą działkę lub odsunięcie od granicy. W samej granicy stanąć nie mógł.

----------


## MlodyLeo

Budowa zaczynając od dołu to fundament puzniej ściany zew. To BK Ytong P+W na pianę z puszki ściany wew. silika tez na pianę strop i dach to gotowe wiazary dachowe (gdzie dolny pas wiazarami jest jednocześnie stropem) np. Mitek zaprojektowane tak aby była przestrzeń na mały strych na jakieś graty. Ogrzewanie to w tej chwili największą zagwoztka. W projekcie podstawowym jest gaz i rekuperacja. Jak wentylacji mechanicznej z reku mowie tak to niestety o gazie przy działce mogę pomarzyć. Dlatego pierwsza moja myśl była taka ,wodna podłogowka w całym domu zasilana z bufora min. 1000litrow grzanego prądem w taniej taryfie do tego bufora wpiety kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Ale to jest jeszcze temat do mocnych przemyśleń i analiz.

----------


## Daniellos_

Mam sąsiadów na przeciw działki rekreacyjnej i mają pobudowany dom w płowie na jednej, w połowie na drugiej działce. Czyli można....

PS. Gratuluję decyzji. Pamiętaj nie jesteś sam, masz forum do pomocy i nie zwracaj uwagi na ludzi, którzy będą się pukać w czoło jak im powiesz o samorobieniu.

----------


## Mr A

> Mam sąsiadów na przeciw działki rekreacyjnej i mają pobudowany dom w płowie na jednej, w połowie na drugiej działce. Czyli można....


Ale to nie jest w granicy ...

----------


## KubaKrakow

> Mam sąsiadów na przeciw działki rekreacyjnej i mają pobudowany dom w płowie na jednej, w połowie na drugiej działce. Czyli można....
> 
> PS. Gratuluję decyzji. Pamiętaj nie jesteś sam, masz forum do pomocy i nie zwracaj uwagi na ludzi, którzy będą się pukać w czoło jak im powiesz o samorobieniu.


Przesledzilem kilka dzienników osób które nie miały styczności z budowlanka i jakoś dom wybudowaly,  więc doszedlem do wniosku że się da.  Jako że mam dwie sprawne ręce,  dwie sprawne nogi i na dodatek mam się za dość bystrego :big grin:  jestem pewien że i mi się uda. Ojciec puka się w czoło i jest przerażony moja decyzja,  ale ja sobie z tego nic nie robię.  Oczywiście wiem że nadejdą trudne dni,  mimo to wiem że dam radę.  Jestem pewny w stu procentach.

----------


## KubaKrakow

> Ale to nie jest w granicy ...


  to dam cm na jednej.

----------

